# To be or Not to be



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

ive been thinkin alot lately about gettin Remi's ears clipped..... what do you guys think......?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

How old is she? Alot of vets want to do it no later than 4 months, most wont do it past 5.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i thought she was to old but somebody i was talkin to said she wasnt (they say go with your fist instinct) she's almost 6 months


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a personal choice. I have had pits for 30 years and until 4 years ago not one with cut ears. I like the look of the ones who's ears are cut but I love the natural ear. And a lot of people don't know they are even pits if their ears aren't cut. jmo So, you know it's cosmetic surgery and not necessary but it's your choice. I like Remi like he is.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

yea i get alot of peopl that ask what kind of dog is she and when i see pit their like she doesnt even look like one but (i love her ears too)


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i dont think i will but my next dog i will cus i like the cut look (i wish they made detachable ears)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Remi's ears ~! tho I've seen some AWEsome croppings on this forum ... she's a cutie as is ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We trimmed our first couple of dogs ears becuase it accentuates the head, however I will no longer do it. 2 reasons, with all the BSL crap I dont want my dogs to look any more intimidating than they have to. The other reason is when we had Switch's ears done it changed him. I noticed it the minute I picked him up, it took something out of him. I wont risk that with another dog!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We trimmed our first couple of dogs ears becuase it accentuates the head, however I will no longer do it. 2 reasons, with all the BSL crap I dont want my dogs to look any more intimidating than they have to. The other reason is when we had Switch's ears done it changed him. I noticed it the minute I picked him up, it took something out of him. I wont risk that with another dog!


How did he change?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

honestly the more i look at her the more i'd keep the ears..... looks great on her


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We trimmed our first couple of dogs ears becuase it accentuates the head, however I will no longer do it. 2 reasons, with all the BSL crap I dont want my dogs to look any more intimidating than they have to. *The other reason is when we had Switch's ears done it changed him. I noticed it the minute I picked him up, it took something out of him. * I wont risk that with another dog!


how so Andy?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We trimmed our first couple of dogs ears becuase it accentuates the head, however I will no longer do it. 2 reasons, with all the BSL crap I dont want my dogs to look any more intimidating than they have to. The other reason is when we had Switch's ears done it changed him. I noticed it the minute I picked him up, it took something out of him. I wont risk that with another dog!


Good post, there is some refference about fear imprinting periods during the development of puppies. It states to avoid any kind of major surgery during a certain period when they are pups because it can greatly affect them. I have to find the link for you guys!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think he's saying it changed his personality his character (i think dogs really express themselves through their ears) when you think about it they cant really use facial expressions like we can so they use their ears(but without ears) their just plain dogs even with Remi's ears she can do so much with em like flop them both in front of her eyes or have one standing up and the other one cocked to the side.....LOL it hilarious


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

this is my personal favorite....its like a heart warming smile.....(she makes daddy proud):clap:


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Remi's ears just the way they are....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i like em too...she will grow into them.she really is adorable!


----------

